# I think i need sugar detox...help! lol



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a serious sweet tooth issue! I can't go a single day without something  sweet.Its not healthy and really want to give up the sweet foods. I know im addicted to sugar! Infact right now im seriously craving some mint 3 muskateers!But instead of going out to get some im on here looking for advice.

So my sweet cravings are ice cream,hot cocoa,and these damn 3 muskateers bars which ive only just discovered.And its weird because i have never like candy bars in my entire life.Also i really like anything thats cherry or cherry/chocolate even better.But i dont eat these everyday or anything this is just the foods i crave.

But i never ever drink soda or juice.If i want a fruit ill eat a fresh fruit not drink it.I strictly drink water all day everyday.Im never without my water bottle.My only drink treat is i adore a rich cuppa hot cocoa on chilly Autumn/Winter nights when im just relaxing and reading a magazine.Not every night but maybe once or twice a week.But i think even thats just too much.

I want to only allow myself one sweet treat at most once a week and thats it.So ill tell myself just one sweet treat a week and ill eat really healthy rest of the week.And actually besides my sugar issue all my meals are really healthy.I always try to eat fresh organic foods,lots a fresh fruit and veg,lean meat or tofu or soy meat,proper portion sizes, whole grains.So i think im doing pretty good in my diet as far as meals go.Its the snacking on sweets thats ruining my diet.

So ill plan on this once a week treat but ive made it past the first day! lol I know it sounds completly silly but i think i need like a sugar detox haha.I know theres been books written about it but well i dont think it needs to be so difficult that i need a book! I just need some tips and advice from other people.

I try to avoid buying anything sweet.I think as long as i get out of the store without buying it then when i get home and im craving it,if its not there i cant eat it! Simple,right? NO! lol Because,i have 2 roomates who never let the freezer be without ice cream! And during my weak moment i'll give in and eat there sweets.And just hate myself after and even during.I actually feel im rather pathetic to be so weak and not have better control over my cravings.

Any advice/input/thoughts would be really appreciated.And i know its a long thread so if you actually read the entire thing ,thank you lol


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 8, 2009)

i completely understand... i crave sweets SO much. so i'm not much help to you, lol. trying to ban sweets out of my diet never works, i always end up giving in anyways. so i'd love to hear some suggestions for strengthing my will power as well


----------



## moopoint (Oct 8, 2009)

I have an unruly sweet tooth too. I have no advice, just empathy.


----------



## choozen1ne (Oct 8, 2009)

as I type this I am snacking on Junior Mints so I am no help at all i try to limit myself to one serving of sweets everyday and I try to make sure  what ever sweet I am eating is worth the calories I am eating - no low quality crappy sweets only the really goods stuff


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

To:claralikesguts -I know what you mean i cant completely ban cravings either or ill end up on a binge.I just really want to reduce the amount of cravings that i have.For example if i have a craving ill "try" to do the ignore for a half hour or hour if you still want it have a little bit and then thats all.But if im giving in to that sweet craving at least once a day thats just wayyyy to much lol But yeah im looking forward to hearing some advice too lol


To:moopoint-When you said, I have no advice, just empathy...That made me laugh lol 

Well i guess will all three wait for advice together then haha


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choozen1ne* 

 
_as I type this I am snacking on Junior Mints so I am no help at all i try to limit myself to one serving of sweets everyday and I try to make sure what ever sweet I am eating is worth the calories I am eating - no low quality crappy sweets only the really goods stuff_

 


Yeah me too! If im going to put junk in my mouth it better at least be good junk lol


----------

